# benji



## sharon123 (May 6, 2005)

all my love benji, god bless, love you so mush


----------



## Paw Prints (Apr 1, 2005)

from the other post, benji sounded like a great cat. he knows you loved him


----------



## sharon123 (May 6, 2005)

kitty_miss said:


> from the other post, benji sounded like a great cat. he knows you loved him



thank you kitty
ps. i will tell you a story one day off how i got him and how i changed his life it was amasing but ive got to go to bed now


----------



## jazzo (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm so sorry you lost your beloved pet. Blessings.


----------



## sharon123 (May 6, 2005)

Jeanie said:


> I'm so sorry you lost your beloved pet. Blessings.


thankyou


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Sorry to hear you lost your kitty. I'm sure Benji is playing with the other cats. I am sure Benji was a great cat.


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

I'm sorry I'm late on my condolences....I read your other post on how you found him. Although my husband is a carpenter and grew up with dogs as a child his best buddies had been cats in his adult life. They were like very dog-like in mannerisms. Both are gone: 1 lived to be 18 years old and the other only 5 years. Well...in the past 6 months we (he) have another buddy. Same mannersims: walks with him, comes running when you call him, hangs out in the garage, watches TV together -does everything but drink beer with him. He was a neighborhood stray cat that adopted us. He started out being close to me but now clearly my husband's buddy. For both cats we thought we would never get over the loss. Even though there's a new buddy each time it does not erase the memories nor the love we had for each of them. We still get pangs and misty eyed when we talk about them to this day. Benji was so loved by you and he knows. Wishing you peace in your heart.


----------

